# Alan's Mojave Weblog



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 1, 2005)

I used to work with this guy - he has some neat stuff!

http://www.mojaveweblog.com/index.html


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

Who does that QF-4 pilot think he is, buzzing the tower like that. Maverick?  Some nice pics on there though! 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 1, 2005)

At Mojave, you could ALMOST do anything you want!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 1, 2005)

Pretty cool stuff!


----------

